# Civil war.....



## loco52

Hi everyone,

I am interested in doing a layout featuring various civil war scenes in HO scale. Does anyone know of any pictures of civil war layouts that I may get some ideas from? I am looking for structure kits and figures of soldiers, both North and South. Are there detailed soldier figures that can be purchased? I'm interested in modeling the southern trains in particular. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

John


----------



## alcoman

The October 2009 issue of Railroad Model Craftsman has a excellent section about period modeling and features a Civil War era layout. You may want to get a copy of it for reference.

I have some 1/87 scale Civil War figures I got years ago. Can't remember who made them.


----------



## shaygetz

Airfix puts out figures but they are the slightly larger OO scale---4mm to the foot vs. HO's 3.5mm to the foot. The General has been sold by several different makers over the years, as well as several other 4-4-0 American locomotives, and Bachmann's Oldtimer series cars fit right in. Even Lincoln's funeral car is available at the right price.

As for model work, >>> http://www.gettysburgbattlefieldtours.com/soldiers-national-museum.php The work is top notch, you may find some of it posted elsewhere on the web.


----------



## loco52

alcoman said:


> The October 2009 issue of Railroad Model Craftsman has a excellent section about period modeling and features a Civil War era layout. You may want to get a copy of it for reference.
> 
> I have some 1/87 scale Civil War figures I got years ago. Can't remember who made them.


I agree, I will have to get a copy. I had seen some civil war figures as well but, they were in a larger scale. They were very detailed though.

John


----------



## loco52

shaygetz said:


> Airfix puts out figures but they are the slightly larger OO scale---4mm to the foot vs. HO's 3.5mm to the foot. The General has been sold by several different makers over the years, as well as several other 4-4-0 American locomotives, and Bachmann's Oldtimer series cars fit right in. Even Lincoln's funeral car is available at the right price.
> 
> As for model work, >>> http://www.gettysburgbattlefieldtours.com/soldiers-national-museum.php The work is top notch, you may find some of it posted elsewhere on the web.


I will have to check them out they are pretty close to scale. I just got the oldtimer loco by Bachmann on ebay a couple weeks ago. And will get the complete set this month some time. I was pretty impressed with the units detail And for $5.00.  Where did you see Lincoln's funeral car? I think it would be a nice addition to my collection.

I have seen the diorama of the battle of Gettysburg at the museum several times. To be honest with you, this is what inspired me to do a layout featuring the civil war. The detail was remarkable on this model. I don't know if you have ever visited Gettysburg but, would highly recommend it. I appreciate your response.

John


----------



## shaygetz

I grew up about an hour's drive from Gettysburg, my dad took us there regularly for day trips. I find it beautiful and haunting, especially Devil's Den and Picket's Charge. Bless those folks that brought down that awful sight seeing tower.

Lincoln's funeral car is a rare and highly sought after piece of HO put out by Pocher and one or two other makers back in the 60s.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Check out this site.*

Hey Loco,
Try out Squadron Hobby on line. They deal in Miliyary hardware,figures of all kinds and books. They have an on line flyer that you can check out especially for HO figures. I actually look in the last few pages for "Specials" usuall HO Stuff. Airfix,Italieri,and Revell of Germany have some intersting Civil War options. There is another site but thats resin figurines which could be rather expensive for what you have planned. I am looking at a map of rthe rail system around Gettysburg and it is quite immpressive. Good luck and let us know how you are making out.


----------



## Reckers

Interesting reading on use of trains during the civil war.

http://www.historynet.com/railroads-critical-role-in-the-civil-war.htm


----------



## loco52

shaygetz said:


> I grew up about an hour's drive from Gettysburg, my dad took us there regularly for day trips. I find it beautiful and haunting, especially Devil's Den and Picket's Charge. Bless those folks that brought down that awful sight seeing tower.
> 
> Lincoln's funeral car is a rare and highly sought after piece of HO put out by Pocher and one or two other makers back in the 60s.


I agree, it is very beautiful and haunting as you mentioned. Devil's Den & Picket's charge are favorites of mine as well. I agree about the tower. I will have to research about the funeral car. Sorry it has taken so long to respond. I have been out of town for the Holidays.

John


----------



## loco52

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Loco,
> Try out Squadron Hobby on line. They deal in Miliyary hardware,figures of all kinds and books. They have an on line flyer that you can check out especially for HO figures. I actually look in the last few pages for "Specials" usuall HO Stuff. Airfix,Italieri,and Revell of Germany have some intersting Civil War options. There is another site but thats resin figurines which could be rather expensive for what you have planned. I am looking at a map of rthe rail system around Gettysburg and it is quite immpressive. Good luck and let us know how you are making out.


Hey Mac,

I appreciate the response.  I will have to check them out as I have not found anything worth while as of yet. I have heard of Revel though. Yes, absolutely. It is impressive to say the least. They have a pretty nice model train museum on the main drag as well.

John


----------



## loco52

Reckers said:


> Interesting reading on use of trains during the civil war.
> 
> http://www.historynet.com/railroads-critical-role-in-the-civil-war.htm


Nice read! Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## Reckers

Anytime. Please keep us up on your layout as you get it together---I'm a CW buff from way back.


----------



## loco52

Reckers said:


> Anytime. Please keep us up on your layout as you get it together---I'm a CW buff from way back.


Reckers, I will be sure to keep everyone updated. I am in the process of getting everything together for the layout. I hope to start on the bench work here in a couple weeks. I'm a CW buff myself.  I'm pretty excited about this project. I may pick your brain for some ideas. lol

John


----------



## Reckers

You're more than welcome to, though you may find they are slim pickings. *L* I've been to some of the battlefields, though it's been a while. Good luck!


----------



## Southern

Southeren Railways in the last part of the war. just rip up the track.

sorry bad joke.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL*...but an accurate one. Don't forget to install Sherman's hairpins periodically, which may actually be a good suggestion for the layout. Also, check out this site: http://www.civil-war.net/searchphotos.asp?searchphotos=Industry and Infrastructure

Photos of the real thing. Finally, check out: http://history1800s.about.com/od/steamlocomotives/ig/19thcentloco/potomacrunbridge.htm

What those guys were able to do with lumber was amazing. 

"[Lincoln] reported that he had 'seen the most remarkable structure that human eyes ever rested upon. That man Haupt has built a bridge across Potomac Creek, about 400 feet long and nearly 1000 feet high, over which loaded trains are running every hour, and, upon my word, gentlemen, there is nothing in it but beanpoles and cornstalks.'"


----------



## loco52

Southern said:


> Southeren Railways in the last part of the war. just rip up the track.
> 
> sorry bad joke.


:laugh: No problem.


----------



## loco52

Reckers said:


> *LOL*...but an accurate one. Don't forget to install Sherman's hairpins periodically, which may actually be a good suggestion for the layout. Also, check out this site: http://www.civil-war.net/searchphotos.asp?searchphotos=Industry and Infrastructure
> 
> Photos of the real thing. Finally, check out: http://history1800s.about.com/od/steamlocomotives/ig/19thcentloco/potomacrunbridge.htm
> 
> What those guys were able to do with lumber was amazing.
> 
> "[Lincoln] reported that he had 'seen the most remarkable structure that human eyes ever rested upon. That man Haupt has built a bridge across Potomac Creek, about 400 feet long and nearly 1000 feet high, over which loaded trains are running every hour, and, upon my word, gentlemen, there is nothing in it but beanpoles and cornstalks.'"


Reckers, Thanks for the links. I have to agree, it is amazing what they accomplished in such a short period of time.

John


----------



## loco52

I am interested in purchasing "The General" for my layout & was wondering which version you guys would recommend as there are a few different companies that make them.

Thanks,
John


----------



## rambo_k9

*Me too!!*



loco52 said:


> I am interested in purchasing "The General" for my layout & was wondering which version you guys would recommend as there are a few different companies that make them.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Would really like some info on this too. 

Glenn
www.glennrambo.com


----------



## shaygetz

The Generals out there are not known for running quality, they are small locomotives that lack the weight and number of contact points for electrical conductivity to make them reliable runners for regular service. Not that they can't be used, just know that you'll have to tinker...add weight, remotor, etc...to make a nice machine.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> *LOL*...but an accurate one. Don't forget to install Sherman's hairpins periodically, which may actually be a good suggestion for the layout. Also, check out this site: http://www.civil-war.net/searchphotos.asp?searchphotos=Industry and Infrastructure
> 
> Photos of the real thing. Finally, check out: http://history1800s.about.com/od/steamlocomotives/ig/19thcentloco/potomacrunbridge.htm
> 
> What those guys were able to do with lumber was amazing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Link says, "The Army boasted that the bridge was built in nine working days ..."
> 
> 
> Nine days?!?!? Can you imagine that being done in today's beaurocracy? I suspect not.
> 
> Thanks for a very interesting history lesson!
> 
> TJ


----------



## rambo_k9

If anyone is interested, I just ordered a book called "Civil War Railroads & Models" by Edwin Alexander. It was written in 1977 and has some GREAT pics and pics of models from ACW era both Union and Confederate. Just thought I would share. Found the book on Amazon.


----------



## Reckers

Nice to hear back from you, Rambo! Are you going to try doing a CW battlefield environment for your layout?


----------



## rambo_k9

*Thanks....*



Reckers said:


> Nice to hear back from you, Rambo! Are you going to try doing a CW battlefield environment for your layout?


Thanks Reckers!!!...lol I would LOVE to do a CW era/battlefield layout but I think it would be WAY over my head. I'm going to research it and read and try to buy (hopefully with recommendations from folks here..hint hint...lol) I'm a war buff and would also like to do a WWII layout. Right now I've got my oval and my little Sante Fe set which is holding me in for now...lol Let me know what you think or recommend.


----------



## Reckers

Well, the first thing I think is that there's no reason not to do whatever you feel like, and learn by doing it. As for people here helping you, they'd be falling all over one another to offer suggestions. At one one point, I intentionally antagonized my girfriend by telling her I wanted to do one where the train was running through a bombed-out city where house-to-house fighting was going on---wish you could've seen the look she gave me. *L* Why not go for it?


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Hey ...This can be done!*

There are literally a ton of reference materials for research into a project like this. Besides the story of the General and the Great Chase(Mystic Chords of Memory:Civil war Battlefieds and Historic sites recaptured),Tunnel Hill,Georgia still has the original Wartime tunnel where the General and pursuing Texas raced north toward Chattanooga. At the First Battle of Murfreesboro,Tenn (Unions supply center for Tenn/Kentucky Operations Nathan Bedford Forrest and 1,400 hundred Cavalry pulled a surprise attack on the Depot to gain control of the Nashville & Chattanooga RR. At the Second Battle of Murfreesboro at "Hells Half Acre" Col. William B. Hazen Repulsed Forrests Cavalary at a RR Bridge where the first Civil War monument stands today. These are just two RR battles of many. I have 4 Civil War books that I got from the History book club......theres the Library!OMG....this can be done! I think I've come up with a small diorama and it's right in front of me!:laugh: Anyway there are original Battle Maps with RR lines running through them and this is a project that can certainly be attained. Nuff said, thank you!


----------



## Reckers

Rambo,

I realize there is quite a bit of distance between Chattanooga and New Jersey, but the 'nooga has an excellent diorama of the battles for Lookout Mountain and Missionary Ridge ('nooga sits betwixt the two). There was also railroad running into Chattanooga, so you have two big, parallel ridges with a city and railroad in between, a river to the north, and about a zillion guys who want to shoot each other. How much better can it get? *L*


----------



## rambo_k9

Great stuff guys. Thank you Reckers and MacDaddy. Are either of you familar with anyone who sells or specializes in ACW or WWII era HO scale?? I've seen a lot of German trains but little Allied or American. As far as ACW I've found Union cars but no locos. Keep me posted and thanks again.


----------



## Reckers

rambo_k9 said:


> Great stuff guys. Thank you Reckers and MacDaddy. Are either of you familar with anyone who sells or specializes in ACW or WWII era HO scale?? I've seen a lot of German trains but little Allied or American. As far as ACW I've found Union cars but no locos. Keep me posted and thanks again.


I'm not going to be much help to you on that one---I've never gotten into HO. However, I'd start with ebay and look for offerings for both. Best of luck on it, and let us know how it's progressing.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Reckers said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL*...but an accurate one. Don't forget to install Sherman's hairpins periodically, which may actually be a good suggestion for the layout. Also, check out this site: http://www.civil-war.net/searchphotos.asp?searchphotos=Industry and Infrastructure
> 
> Photos of the real thing. Finally, check out: http://history1800s.about.com/od/steamlocomotives/ig/19thcentloco/potomacrunbridge.htm
> 
> What those guys were able to do with lumber was amazing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Link says, "The Army boasted that the bridge was built in nine working days ..."
> 
> 
> Nine days?!?!? Can you imagine that being done in today's beaurocracy? I suspect not.
> 
> Thanks for a very interesting history lesson!
> 
> TJ
> 
> 
> 
> Today it would take 10 years just for the permits and environmental conservation studies of the endangered frog that someone saw.
> Yes just one frog would do it.:laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## James

loco52 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am interested in doing a layout featuring various civil war scenes in HO scale. Does anyone know of any pictures of civil war layouts that I may get some ideas from? I am looking for structure kits and figures of soldiers, both North and South. Are there detailed soldier figures that can be purchased? I'm interested in modeling the southern trains in particular. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> John


Anything out there to do a Civil War layout like engines, passenger and freight cars, in either HO or N?


----------



## CTValleyRR

Out of the box? Probably not. You're going to have to modify somebody's 4-4-0 locomotive to make it look like a Civil War era loco (although I recall seeing a version of "The General" of Great Locomotive Chase fame, not too long ago).

Structures would most likely have to be kitbashed.

Figures -- there are a wide assortment of figures available in 25mm "toy" soldiers from several companies, but these are somewhat larger than true HO scale (more like 1/76th). You can check out the Michigan Toy Soldier Co (www.michtoy.com) or Classic Toy Soldiers (www.classictoysoldiers.com) for some ideas.


----------



## ebtnut

BTS has a whole series of Civil War kits - rolling stock and structures. Even the "Dictator" mortar car. Here's the link; http://www.btsrr.com/bts7803.htm

Also, Bachmann makes the Golden Spike locos, which are essentially period-authentic (1869) in addition to the Manua "General" already noted. Get the newly-released versions with the motor in the loco.


----------



## James

Thanks for the info gentlmen. @ebtnut, looking on http://www.btsrr.com/bts7803.htm , maybe it is me, but I' not finding any locos. Thanks again,

James


----------



## CTValleyRR

James said:


> Thanks for the info gentlmen. @ebtnut, looking on http://www.btsrr.com/bts7803.htm , maybe it is me, but I' not finding any locos. Thanks again,
> 
> James


Nope it's not you. BTS ("Better Than Scratch") is a supplier of structure kits and the occasional piece of rolling stock (unpowered). They're very good quality, although a little above beginner level.


----------



## James

CTValleyRR said:


> Nope it's not you. BTS ("Better Than Scratch") is a supplier of structure kits and the occasional piece of rolling stock (unpowered). They're very good quality, although a little above beginner level.


Thanks CTValleyRR, glad to know it's not me. I will definitely keep this company in mind. I really love the way Civil War Era steam locos look.


----------



## ebtnut

Here's a link to the latest Bachmann catalog. The 4-4-0 locos are shown on p. 59. The models are all basically the same, with different paint and some detail differences such as capped vs. balloon stacks. On p. 34 is a train set with the "General" version loco and some period freight cars. http://resources.bachmanntrains.com/bachmann2017/


----------



## James

Thank you. I will check it out. Also, are these Bachman 4-4-0's any good? Would y'all recommend them?


----------



## ebtnut

The latest ones with the motor in the loco are generally pretty good. The older tender drive, not so much. If you shop at train shows, make sure you get the new ones since some dealers will by trying to sell down any stock of the older ones.


----------



## CTValleyRR

I agree. New Bachmanns are good. NOS ("New, Old Stock") ones that have been sitting around for a while may be older versions with problems.


----------



## James

CTValleyRR said:


> I agree. New Bachmanns are good. NOS ("New, Old Stock") ones that have been sitting around for a while may be older versions with problems.


Thanks again my friend. I'm assuming that these are NEW Bachmann's?

http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=258_276_978

What about these N Scale ones?

http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=265_372_378

What about Model Power? Decent brand? Found this.

https://www.walthers.com/steam-4-4-0-american-standard-dc-boston-maine

Thanks,
James


----------



## ebtnut

Those are the new Bachmanns. Can't comment on the N scale models. The Walthers model is much to modern for Civil War era - it dates to the early 1900's.


----------



## James

ebtnut said:


> Those are the new Bachmanns. Can't comment on the N scale models. The Walthers model is much to modern for Civil War era - it dates to the early 1900's.


Thank you. I now know which one/ones to look for and possibly get.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Model Power is an OK brand. They run ok, but are short on detail and accuracy. Used to be an independent company, now owned by MRC. If the box has the MRC logo on it, it's a newer model (2-3 years at most).


----------



## James

CTValleyRR said:


> Model Power is an OK brand. They run ok, but are short on detail and accuracy. Used to be an independent company, now owned by MRC. If the box has the MRC logo on it, it's a newer model (2-3 years at most).


Thank you. I will go with Bachmann then for a 4-4-0 - NEW - then. Still in the very beginning of the planning stage, my wife and I.


----------

